# Un iphone sans forfait au meilleur prix : où ?



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à vous,
Je m'apprête à acheter un iphone. Mais je ne veux pas de forfait : j'ai encore un  fixe qui me suffit.  Ma question est donc la suivante :
1) Quelle est la meilleure enseigne pour acheter son iphone au meilleur prix ?
2) Avec une carte sim, ai-je l'internet en illimité ?
3) Avec une carte sim, ai-je droit aux applications gratuites ?

(Vous n'êtes pas obligé-e-s de répondre aux trois questions.  Vous n'êtes pas non plus obligé-e-s de répondre à aucune d'entre elles. C'est vrai quoi, il a qu'à s'renseigner ce type-là, non mais hè ho ça va oui ?!
Pardonnez ma naïveté, je débute dans le téléphone portable...) Merci à vous en tout cas pour le coup de main !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

En gros tu veux un iphone mais sans la fonction téléphone.
Et pourquoi tu ne prends pas un ipod touch?

Et débuter dans le téléphone portable?
T'as passé ces 15 dernières années au fin fond d'une grotte?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,
Au fin fond, non, car l'air y est plus frais. Mais tu as raison, je n'ai toujours pas de téléphone portable. 
Cela dit, ça ne répond pas à la question : peut-il être intéressant d'acheter un iphone sans forfait ? Pas pour avoir un ipod touch, mais pour avoir un téléphone... sans le fil à la papatte qui va en général avec... J'ai beau chercher, je ne comprends pas tout...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Je sens que ça va être très très long...

Tu es obligé d'avoir un forfait chez un opérateur quelconque pour avoir le téléphone sur ton iphone.
Un iphone n'est pas un téléphone fixe et ne le sera jamais.
Un téléphone fixe doit être branché à une prise téléphone.


----------



## Pouasson (6 Mars 2010)

J'comprends pas bien...

Sans forfait, il sera inutilisable. D'une part parce qu'il faudra activer la carte SIM, et d'autre part, même si tu prends un truc à carte, sachant que toutes les connexions pompent sur le forfait, tu te retrouveras soit hors forfait, soit limité par ta première recharge. 

En fait, y'a absolument aucun intérêt à prendre un iPhone sans forfait... c'est un iPod Touch au final, mais en moins pratique au vu des limitations du dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Re ! J'aime beaucoup le : "Je sens que ça va être très très long..."  Si ça c'est pas de l'humour ! 
Bon, je vais réfléchir. Comment tu dis ? Une... "prise murale", c'est ça ? 
Alors... "prise murale, prise murale..." C'est dans les pages jaunes ?


----------



## mmamm (30 Août 2010)

bonjour a tous,
je poursuis le post avec une question complémentaire : peut on avoir un forfait data "illimité" mais sans partie téléphone (ou sans forfait téléphone)
objectif : réduire autant que possible le cout du forfait.
En complément, et pour répondre a la prochaine question, je dispose déjà d'un forfait téléphone illimité (pro) mais sans forfait data (c'est "définitif")


----------



## Soseki (31 Août 2010)

mmamm a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> je poursuis le post avec une question complémentaire : peut on avoir un forfait data "illimité" mais sans partie téléphone (ou sans forfait téléphone)
> objectif : réduire autant que possible le cout du forfait.



Éventuellement en prenant un forfait iPad illimité & mettant la micro-sim dans un iPhone (pas sur que cela fonctionne cependant...).

M'enfin si c'est juste pour avoir le net de partout, autant prendre directement un iPad 3G plutôt qu'un iPhone (qui sans forfait sera plus à l'achat) de toute façons.



> En complément, et pour répondre a la prochaine question, je dispose déjà d'un forfait téléphone illimité (pro) mais sans forfait data (c'est "définitif")


Comment ça c'est définitif ? C'est pas vraiment compliquer de changer d'offre si ? 

Surtout que j'imagine mal qu'une boite qui paye un forfait illimité à ses employés soit contre le fait qu'ils aient un forfait data...étant donné que c'est un moyen de plus d'être connecté & donc joignable par le patron & les clients 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------




> 1) Quelle est la meilleure enseigne pour acheter son iphone au meilleur prix ?


Aucune en particulier si tu veux un iPhone neuf, il y a un prix de vente standard (plus de 600&#8364; pour un iPhone 6 16 GO & plus 700&#8364; la version en 16 GO).

D'occasion...bah il faut regarder les annonces.



> 2) Avec une carte sim, ai-je l'internet en illimité ?


Si tu payes un forfait incluant l'internet en illimité oui. Sinon non..



> 3) Avec une carte sim, ai-je droit aux applications gratuites ?


Oui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h20 ----------




domdom1 a dit:


> Cela dit, ça ne répond pas à la question : peut-il être intéressant d'acheter un iphone sans forfait ? Pas pour avoir un ipod touch, mais pour avoir un téléphone... sans le fil à la papatte qui va en général avec... J'ai beau chercher, je ne comprends pas tout...



Acheter un iPhone sans forfait n'est pas intéressant du tout...c'est même complètement con à vrai dire ; non seulement cela revient ultra cher....mais en plus sans forfait, pas d'internet en illimité, ce qui limite vachement l'intérêt d'avoir un smartphone.

Après si tu as envie de claquer 600&#8364; dans un iPhone pour mettre 15&#8364; de crédit/mois dessus avec des mobicartes...tu peux le faire.

C'est juste vraiment très con


----------



## arrakiss (1 Septembre 2010)

Après si c'est l'engagement qui dérange, voir à l'acheter nu et prendre un forfait chez un fournisseur annexe...ou sans engagement, c'est un calcul à faire.

Mais bon autant s'acheter un ipod touch ou un ipad si c'est pas pour téléphoner.....bizarre en fait.


----------



## mmamm (1 Septembre 2010)

> Éventuellement en prenant un forfait iPad illimité & mettant la micro-sim dans un iPhone (pas sur que cela fonctionne cependant...).


ah, c est peut etre une solution. Mais comment savoir si ca peut fonctionner ?


> M'enfin si c'est juste pour avoir le net de partout, autant prendre directement un iPad 3G plutôt qu'un iPhone


Arf, un ipad dans ma poche de veste, ça va pas le faire 


> Comment ça c'est définitif ?


ben oui, c'est non modifiable. SVP, cela ne sert a rien de discuter de cela.


> Après si c'est l'engagement qui dérange,


non, pas forcement, je veux juste minimiser le prix du forfait, sachant que je n'ai aucun besoin de téléphoner ni SMS.


> voir à l'acheter nu et prendre un forfait chez un fournisseur annexe...ou sans engagement, c'est un calcul à faire.


Ah, peut etre est-ce une autre solution car je peux récuperer un 3GS (des que Mme aura renouvelé son forfait et commandé son "4").


> Mais bon autant s'acheter un ipod touch ou un ipad si c'est pas pour téléphoner


cf. réponse précédente. En fait je souhaite remplacer mon vieux palm par un PDA "up to date"


----------



## hogo (9 Septembre 2010)

Soseki a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------
> 
> Aucune en particulier si tu veux un iPhone neuf, il y a un prix de vente standard (plus de 600 pour un iPhone 6 16 GO & plus 700 la version en 16 GO).
> 
> ...




Actuellement, l'iPhone 4 est revendu 950 - 1000  hors Apple store.

http://www.grosbill.com/4-apple_iph...a&utm_campaign=118834-mobilite_pda-smartphone


----------



## ncocacola (10 Septembre 2010)

1000 sur un site douteux, avec une présentation foireuse, ou alors 650 sur le site officiel de la marque?
J'hésite.


----------



## hogo (10 Septembre 2010)

ncocacola a dit:


> 1000&#8364; sur un site douteux, avec une présentation foireuse, ou alors 650&#8364; sur le site officiel de la marque?
> J'hésite.



J'ai mis GrosBill parce que c'était le premier mais Pixmania, RueDuCommerce et autres emboîtent le pas 
Et bien sûr, il n'y a rien de mieux que de passer par l'AS. Les exemples du dessus le démontrent encore plus !

(Pour la petite anecdote, GrosBill, c'est Auchan, de la même manière que TopAchat, c'est France Télécom, ...)


----------



## arrakiss (11 Septembre 2010)

cest quoi l'intérêt pour eux de vendre un iphone 4 1000 euros??? 

Encore qu'au même prix que l'AS ils pourraient espérer alpaguer quelques mecs égarés mais là...


----------



## Soseki (11 Septembre 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> cest quoi l'intérêt pour eux de vendre un iphone 4 1000 euros???
> 
> Encore qu'au même prix que l'AS ils pourraient espérer alpaguer quelques mecs égarés mais là...



Sur l'Apple Store il faut payer cash, j'imagine que là ils doivent proposer du paiement en 3-4x ou avec une carte magasin associée à un crédit revolving à 20% d'intérêts...histoire de bien saigner le couillon qui veut un iPhone sans forfait et qui ne peut pas sortir 700&#8364; d'un coup.


----------



## LaurentR (11 Septembre 2010)

Soseki a dit:


> Sur l'Apple Store il faut payer cash, j'imagine que là ils doivent proposer du paiement en 3-4x ou avec une carte magasin associée à un crédit revolving à 20% d'intérêts...histoire de bien saigner le couillon qui veut un iPhone sans forfait et qui ne peut pas sortir 700 d'un coup.




Et le financement Apple (AFS) ? Il n'est pas disponible pour l'Iphone ?


----------



## Damze (12 Septembre 2010)

1000 euros l'iPhone 4, + le forfait data à, minimum 24euros...Hum...Autant prendre un forfait 40 euros avec l'iPhone à 250...Sur 2 ans, tu paie autant que ton iPhone 4 nu payé sans forfait ^^


----------



## sebas_ (15 Décembre 2010)

iPhone d'occaz : 200 (C'est ce que j'ai payé il y a 5 mois pour un 3Gs neuf, ca a du baisser un peu)
desimlock : gratuit apres 6 mois de forfait (a faire debloquer par le vendeur), ou JB et desmilockage
Forfait 5h virgin Mobile avec net et SMS illimités : 29,90 / Mois

a la louche : 200 + 29,90x12 = 560 sur un an...

Orange (forfait origami 2 heures, engagement 12 mois):
iphone 4 : 419,00
forfait 2h : 45,00/ mois

Tu fais le calcul tout seul? 

Si tu veux un iPhone 4 d'occaz, tu dois pvr trouver ca aux alentours de 350-400 (pas verifié)


----------



## harrypoppins (19 Avril 2011)

domdom1 a dit:


> Re ! J'aime beaucoup le : "Je sens que ça va être très très long..."  Si ça c'est pas de l'humour !



C'est pas de l'humour, juste de la condescendance... Le mec qui traite les gens qui ne sont pas esclaves du téléphone portable comme des cons ce n'est pas drôle c'est juste minable (enfin il n'a pas l'air de se prendre pour de la merde).


----------

